# Loss of cells during thaw



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

Hi all....I had an embryo frozen at day3 as an 8 cell. I was really annoyed with the clinic I was with at the time as I had 3 frozen and underwent FET but they only defrosted 2, leaving this one on its own. We were Private so the cost of FET was £1'000 and I felt at the time that it was a money making spin as we would have to pay that again for FET with 1 embryo. I had been under the impression that they would just defrost all 3 and pick the best 2....
Anyway, we had a fresh cycle and only got 1 egg/embryo so thought we may as well thaw the other embryo and have it put back just to use it up.
It thawed but went from an 8 cell to a 3 cell    The embryologist said they look for no less than a 50% cell loss and in 'normal' circumstances they would not replace the embryo but did so just to humour me. I was 39 when the embryo was frozen and the fresh cycle and FET all ended in BFN's so I'm not holding out any hope but just wondered if there were any success stories out there


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

hi, 

I have had a FET today and mine also lost cells during thaw, i have only managed to have a three cell and a 1 cell transferred to day.
My embreologist did tell me that my three cell is still a grade 2 (1 being the best) and is hopefull it will now regain cells in the next 24 hours now its in the right environment.  He doesnt hold much hope for my other one but said that i may as well use it

Lyn s x


----------



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

Oooh, good luck. I take it it was FET's from the same fresh batch that you got your son from so you know they work. Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes from the same batch but dont feel positive at all.
It took a good few attempts to get him so i suppose i am expecting the same again.
I can see from your notes that you have had a hard journey, sorry to hear of your MMC, really hope that this is your turn.

Keep me posted,      for us 

Lyns


----------

